# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Safe for use?

## wowsc4p3

I used PE a while ago with FireHack, and it was pretty good. Just wondering though, is it still safe for use? Are there any be-an-*******-to-detect systems in place?

----------


## zeldaboch

> I used PE a while ago with FireHack, and it was pretty good. Just wondering though, is it still safe for use? Are there any be-an-*******-to-detect systems in place?


I think you have to ask in FA forum. PE is an addon

----------

